# my other car ... Polo 6n



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

Let me introduce my other car , it's a '95 Polo 6n stormgrey








It's been lowered on a V-maxx gewinde and wears 195/40 Toyo Proxes on her 16" BBS rx wheels ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cheers


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: my other car ... Polo 6n (patje007)*

Nice







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: my other car ... Polo 6n (WhitePoloCT)*

Looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: my other car ... Polo 6n (Grits 'n gravy)*

Hot ride wanna trade















Man wish we had them here in the states


----------



## vw.insect (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: my other car ... Polo 6n (patje007)*

how long have you been on the vmaxx? they are over here now and no one wants them till we see how they "age"
love your car...


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

it's been about 2 weeks now on the V-maxx and they are very good .
In Belgium there are a lot of people who drive them and the kit is simply brilliant for that price + a 2 year warranty 
a few new pic's ...


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

Really love that color, don't think I've ever seen a polo in that color here..


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

with vag-potenz preparing to leave for an meet


----------



## vw.insect (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (patje007)*

can i ask what size wheels and tires you are running on those 3 cars?


----------



## scanlory (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (vw.insect)*








Very sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## capuano (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (scanlory)*

cool car


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (capuano)*


----------



## Neuk (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (patje007)*

Lovely looking Polo - nice and clean







It is a pity we never got something like that in South Africa http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif We got a hybrid between the 6n and a SEAT Ibiza


----------



## AE0859 (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (Neuk)*

I wish we could buy these here in US








Sweet rides


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

when the first Polo 6N turns 25 y/o, its mine
and will be in the states


----------

